
Execution is Hard - Ethan_Mick
http://www.ethanmick.com/execution-is-hard/
======
brothe2000
Execution is hard if you focus on the big end result of the idea. Break the
big idea into small concepts or components.

By breaking it down to all the individual steps you do two things: 1\. Create
a feeling of progress as each step is completed 2\. Give yourself opportunity
to change as you go since you are working on small pieces of the bigger
project.

The most important part is just starting something. If you have an idea,
figure out the smallest part of it that you can actually start to create today
and then do it.

Let's say you have an idea for an mobile app. Start to draw the pages on
paper. Get a small notebook and have each page represent a screen. You now
have a small "working" prototype.

From there you can use tools like UI Stencils ProtoSketch to make those
pictures interactive
[https://protosketch.uistencils.com/](https://protosketch.uistencils.com/)

------
Ethan_Mick
One thing I did't mention in the post, is that sometimes it's hard to see
where an idea ends and good execution begins. For example, Google started as
just another search engine, with a great search algorithm. But that algorithm
came from some great ideas. Also, their idea to get you off their search page
as quickly as possible (as opposed to trying and keep you on their site), made
it very user friendly.

